# Monark Speedster thread.



## bikewhorder (Apr 2, 2017)

What do we know about these? I think they are super cool and I'd love to see and know more. I have this one that I bought at great expense from the ironically named Budget Bicycle Center last year. And here's an ad for one that Bikermaniac posted recently.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 2, 2017)

Very cool bike Chris I've never seen one before!


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 2, 2017)

I had a ladies version years ago that I pulled from a barn. Very rough. I'll have to dig for pics. I wonder if he BBC one also came from Wisconsin. 

I also know of a real full cushion boys (non-loop frame) found somewhat locally to me. Almost seems like Wisconsin was a hotbed of oddball Monarks.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 2, 2017)

ohdeebee said:


> I had a ladies version years ago that I pulled from a barn. Very rough. I'll have to dig for pics. I wonder if he BBC one also came from Wisconsin.
> 
> I also know of a real full cushion boys (non-loop frame) found somewhat locally to me. Almost seems like Wisconsin was a hotbed of oddball Monarks.



Interesting, I got my Odd Monark  Elgin Oriole from the neighboring state of Minnesota.   http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ok-elgin-experts-lets-see-you-explain-this-one.60503/


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2017)

Streamliners, Girls badged a Airman and boys is monark, I have only seen 2 or 3 of the boys in 30 yrs. none in person but mine.


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2017)

Tried to copy the whole thread "Monark Silver King Rocket twinbar ???, here from 2009 that has your same bike and some history from Phil (RMS37) but only got the pic, what am I doing wrong ?                       http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark-silver-king-rocket-twinbar.6680/,         Thanks Scott, still don't know I'm doing wrong?, seems like the link is the only letters that should be blue?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 2, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark-silver-king-rocket-twinbar.6680/


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Not really sure if this is a Speedster or not but it has the 'loop tail' except it has a tank. Monark badged and I believe to be a '40. Has Olympic Racer front hub. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2017)

Not really sure, (especially with girls) seems like the Speedster has bigger fenders and train head lite and Streamliner (don't know if that's just Airman name) has peaked fenders and double head lights, but who knows, mine is Monark badged with peaked fenders. so far there's not enough literature or even bikes to know.???, the frame on my girls Airman will not except a tank so another different version, We need a "Phil" style Monark expert!, Oh ya, cool hub Shaw!


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 13, 2018)

So I had been on the fence about buying a 1940 Spiegel catalog for a year now as no seller on eBay would tell me which or how many bikes were included. I was searching for more information on my '40 Spiegel Airman.

Well I received my catalog today and out of 590 pages, there was a two page spread of bikes. But the only bike I cared about was included!

Enjoy
Chad


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 24, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> So I had been on the fence about buying a 1940 Spiegel catalog for a year now as no seller on eBay would tell me which or how many bikes were included. I was searching for more information on my '40 Spiegel Airman.
> 
> Well I received my catalog today and out of 590 pages, there was a two page spread of bikes. But the only bike I cared about was included!
> 
> ...



Wow thanks for sharing that!


----------



## mrg (Feb 24, 2020)

My poor kids 26X next to the rich kid!, oh ya still looking for some OG black rims!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 24, 2020)

I’ll take that 26” steel bike over a 24” aluminum any day! V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Feb 24, 2020)

Ya but what about a 26X?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2020)

mrg said:


> Ya but what about a 26X?




I was doing a fly by and didn't realize that was a 26X! Yep those are pretty cool but still prone to the same problems as the 24" bikes especially in the head tubes for some reason? That is a nice looking bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Feb 25, 2020)

Unfortunately the steel Speedster had problems also with only a handful left ( <5 ? ) and some have ugly frame repairs.


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 25, 2020)

there is one for sale on ebay right now, with an ugly frame repair.  The description is something else.  Come on, Monark head badge, why call it a Hiawatha? 
It is at just under 250.00 + the ride right now.









						1930s MONARK LOOPTAIL PREWAR BICYCLE PROJECT SCHWINN VINTAGE ELGIN RAT ROD 1938!  | eBay
					

The choice is yours! Have a bike in your collection that almost no one else does!  NOTED FLAWS I got this one just like you see it. (see pics) A RARE opportunity to own a super rare PRE-WAR BIKE!  Sold as is simply because it is used.



					rover.ebay.com
				




The description:

Here is an original 1930s VINTAGE  (The serial number is N45421 and is hand stamped on the cranks housing) men's 1930s HIAWATHA 4-bar cruiser bicycle with 26" wheels. (I believe a Commander? model) This has that cool "Zep" or "Fastback" style frame that people love! With the insanely high price of gas (and the economy being bad) now is the time to ride a cool vintage bike!

*Mens prewar non Schwinn bikes are steadily gaining popularity and are hard to find!  This is the perfect starting point for an amazing bicycle!

*This bike has a cool design mens cruiser style frame, original Monark Chicago USA headbadge, (made the popular Silver King) cruiser style seat, (not great, needs total resto) long lucky 7 seat post, unique skiptooth chain and sprockets, and more! The more you look at the frame design, the more you will love it! The frame design is VERY unique and has a great look! It has the rear accommodation for a dropstand kickstand. I was told this one came from the factory with a springer fork!

*This bike has SO MUCH POTENTIAL! These almost never come up for sale and are very unique! The ONLY other one I could find any info on is in my last pic of the listing. (Not exact but close. Pic is for reference only) Add up the value of the parts! There is much more here than you think!

Build it as a rat rod, display bike, or restore it totally. The choice is yours! These NEVER come up for sale! Have a bike in your collection that almost no one else does!

*The tires are 26x2.125". They are very old balloon tires and are bad but look cool in RED! The bike has vintage rims front and rear with a New Departure rear hub!

*The bike is an original SINGLE SPEED with coaster brakes. (pedal slightly backwards to stop the bike)

*DIMENSIONS The distance from the center of the crank to the top of the seat post clamp is approx 19". The center of the handlebar stem to the center of the seat post is approx 22 1/2". The bike will accommodate most any rider comfortably. The seat height is easy to adjust.

*NOTED FLAWS I got this one just like you see it. It has been hidden away in storage for a VERY very long time! It would need a total resto for show or enjoy it in its cool "rat rod" type patina! The chrome would need resto to be show quality. (see pics) The frame has some sloppy looking weld by the head tube area. (see pics) A RARE opportunity to own a super rare PRE-WAR BIKE! If you click on any of the pics they get very large to show lots of detail. Please take a look at all pics for exact condition and email with any questions before you bid.

*This appears to be a fairly nice original unmolested bicycle unless otherwise noted. A great bike to ride on relaxing days through the park or to the beach. Also would be a nice item to display in a shop, restaurant, rec room, sports bar, etc. Stand out from the crowd and be the envy of people who see you riding by. People will enjoy seeing you on your vintage bike! A great classic bike at a great price

*Why not ride a bike? You will live longer, feel better, and save $$$ vs of the insanely high cost of gasoline. If you are looking for a fun bike to ride and enjoy this may be it! A nice bike to cruise the beach or your local park! Priced way less than a dime store bike that wont be around 5 years from now, much less 30+ years like this one! Please give this bike a good home and DON'T MISS THIS OPPORTUNITY! Classic bikes are very cool because not everyone on the block has one! People love to see and talk about and ride these classic bikes! They are more popular now than ever before!

*This may be a great Birthday or other special holiday gift for someone! It is never too soon to think ahead and get someone something they may really like!! This starts reasonably with ABSOLUTELY NO RESERVE so bid early and don't miss out! These are getting to be hard to find in any condition and to my knowledge, have not been reproduced.

*Sold as is simply because it is used. I try my very best to describe as accurately as possible and disclose anything I am aware of about the bike. PLEASE NOTE that many of the bikes I list have listed have been in long term storage and have not been regularly ridden in a while.(not a bad thing) They may need standard tuning, greasing, may have old tires, surface rust etc. I try to be as honest as possible and never want to disappoint anyone. If you have any questions regarding any specific things concerning the bike, please feel feel to ASK via emali before you bid. Keep in mind you are bidding on a 30+ year old bike that is not a brand new bicycle so it may need minor tuning, cables or cable adjustment, if tires are original, they may or may not have sidewall cracks, etc. I try to be as honest as I can and disclose anything I know about the bike. I want you to be happy with your new vintage purchase but please understand the bike may need some tlc to be road ready.


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 25, 2020)

the kind of the same bike photo in the ad for a comp.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 25, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> there is one for sale on ebay right now, with an ugly frame repair.  The description is something else.  Come on, Monark head badge, why call it a Hiawatha?
> It is at just under 250.00 + the ride right now.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 25, 2020)

...


----------



## SKPC (Feb 26, 2020)

Please have the moderators move your post above @Marine Electric ….This thread is for "Speedster" bikes and *not* the "Super Deluxe" bike like yours above. You could start another separate thread on your bike to id and value it...pete.. Nice bike though...late 40's I thinks...


----------



## Marine Electric (Feb 26, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Please have the moderators move your post above @Marine Electric ….This thread is for "Speedster" bikes and *not* the "Super Deluxe" bike like yours above. You could start another separate thread on your bike to i.d. and value it...pete.. Nice bike though...late 40's I thinks...




Really?  Well, I'll tell you my motivation concerning posting this in an existing, open-questions "Monarch" thread -- my intent was not to spam the forum.

From my experience, most discussion sites like this, encourage uses to find a closely-related, existing thread to post a new new question, instead of starting a new one.  I always assumed it had to do with bandwidth use and maintenance -- so, I was just trying to be efficient.

But sure, I'll move it/start a new thread if the moderators would prefer.  Just say so.  I have a few more pics to post too but I'll wait til I hear...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Marine Electric said:


> Really?  Well, I'll tell you my motivation concerning posting this in an existing, open-questions "Monarch" thread -- my intent was not to spam the forum.
> 
> From my experience, most discussion sites like this, encourage uses to find a closely-related, existing thread to post a new new question, instead of starting a new one.  I always assumed it had to do with bandwidth use and maintenance -- so, I was just trying to be efficient.
> 
> But sure, I'll move it/start a new thread if the moderators would prefer.  Just say so.  I have a few more pics to post too but I'll wait til I hear...



I already asked the mods to move it. Unless it has to do with the exact topic I think you are better off starting your own thread. Otherwise it dilutes the content of the thread focused on a very specific subject. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Feb 26, 2020)

That Ebay frame has repairs in all the usual spots, top & bottom bar/headtube and rear dropouts and basically just a frame & badge but it's a start, I think still only about the 5th one I've seen. That seller, for years has had the worst description & pictures with paragraphs of useless info, always makes me laugh, always tries to tie it to the good old days or muscle cars and the high price of gas!. Hiawatha Commander & Zep/fastback kinda look?, wonder if this guy ( or girl ) came from a used car lot?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 30, 2021)

Whelp, here's another one! https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/restored-prewar-monark-speedster.193545/


----------

